# snmpd bzw. cacti



## kjh (12. Januar 2006)

Hi, 

versuche zur Zeit Cacti aufzusetzen mit SNMP. Auf den Localhost greift Cacti einwanfrei zu. Auf einen externen SuSe Linux Rechner bekomme ich als Status Unknown zurück und bei den Hosteinstellungen SNMT Error. Hat jemand eine gute anleitung für eine SNMP Installation? Weil einfach so vom Deamon Starten wirds wohl nicht funktionieren.

Danke!

kjh


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. Februar 2006)

Google hilft immer!

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2003/09/054_cacti/cacti.html
http://www.linuxcommunity.de/Neues/story?storyid=12071
http://www.free-it.de/archiv/talks/paper-10038/paper.html
http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=snmp+cacti+zugriff&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Grüsse
Witti


----------

